# NEED aba swap info and help!!!



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

First of all I have an 95 jetta ( hints the aba ) and im doing a 16v head swap and putting it into my mk2.
so with the lines drawn i have a few questions if anyone can help that would be awsome.
: To start the jetta is an automatic, and i want to use the wiring harness from it for the swap, buti am also wanting to use the 020 tranny, will this harness work? 

: aslo using the entire mk3 harness is it needed? i want to supercharge it so i figured it to be easyer to use the entire harness, already working on puting the mk3 dash into my gti, so might as well right? 

: last question is, ( and this may sound dumb being as i am a mechanic as well ) but what fuel system is this 95 jetta running??

anyhting will help thaks guys!! :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

read this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-for-OBD1-16v-aba-2.0-(low-compression-8.5-1)

your mk3 aba is more than likely OBD1 

make sure your mk2 is CE2 fuseblock 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/electrical.html

if the fuseblock is CE2 it is a fairly simple swap rest of the info you will need is in the aba thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?304566-THE-OFFICIAL-X-FLOW-SWAP-POST!!!!!!


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

MUCHO APPRETIATED!! thats big time help, been scrachin my head for a couple days now. Really quick, i had a 2.0 9a bottom end out of a 91 passat in my 89 gti, with cis injection, so would my fuse block qualify for CE2?? and could i or could i not just use the fuse block on the mk3 harness??


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

You probably have CE1

the mk3 fuse block would work but you will need to use everything front to back if you do that.

I would simplify it by running megasquirt and keeping the factory dash and wiring when you thing about how many hours you will have into the wiring swap and then buying a chip for the OBD1 it just makes more sense to spend the money on a MS kit.


sell the obd1 ecu and wiring harness to the fuse block to pay for some of the MS setup:thumbup:


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

sweet now i think you got me going into the right direction

your right about the compleate wiring harness swap its hours and hours of nightmares, done it befor on mk1s but never an aba swap, so i figured if i had all the stuff i would just slam the hours into the swap.

now im sorry but i am unfamiliare with the megasquirt system, witch is the best one for this swap and does it just replace the ce1 ecu or what??


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

MS is standalone EFI and can simply control fuel and spark with a TPS, ITC, CTS and a wide ban 02 sensor, no need for chips and anytime you upgrade you can change the setting fairly easy to set up:beer:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dalone-and-I-have-some-questions-and-concerns
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5054075-questions-about-megasquirt-2


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Svedka said:


> MS is standalone EFI and can simply control fuel and spark with a TPS, ITC, CTS and a wide ban 02 sensor, no need for chips and anytime you upgrade you can change the setting fairly easy to set up:beer:
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dalone-and-I-have-some-questions-and-concerns
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5054075-questions-about-megasquirt-2


It's especially easy on an ABA...


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

awsome, thanks alot man you wer alot of help, hopefully i should be rolling out my SC aba gti soon, if yah want pics let me know! and if i have more questions i know wo to come to:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

can I ask why SC instead of turbo

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5052976-8vT-question


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

i was thinking cheaper?? and i like the simplicity of a supercharger.... why whats your opinion and i wouldnt mind turbo, more optoins thats for sure.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

also i see that you have kept the xflo head in all your projects thta involve sc or turbo... why is that and i would love to use my 16v head... iv heard its the way to go on an aba


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

89'mk3gti said:


> i was thinking cheaper?? and i like the simplicity of a supercharger.... why whats your opinion and i wouldnt mind turbo, more optoins thats for sure.


turbo is easier and less of a headache also more power less maintenance :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

89'mk3gti said:


> also i see that you have kept the xflo head in all your projects thta involve sc or turbo... why is that and i would love to use my 16v head... iv heard its the way to go on an aba


My reasons for keeping it 8v is purely maintenance and whats available also a money factor when you think about cost of cams, headers, valves what I have access to at the time and am willing to shell out money for:thumbup:

I have a family so I have to keep it real and IMO a good built & maintenance 8v is nearly bulletproof unlike the ow so many 16v heads ive destroyed racing hondas STI's and evo's :banghead:

Some people have better luck and are willing to go the extra mile I just don't have the time or money to build a 400-500 hp wicked nuts 16vT so I play with what I have:laugh:


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

Well then you talked me into it, turbo it is

and i see your point with that, i also have a family and a new lil girl so this is my sumwhat a (get away) and i love to do it, so seeing as how i already have wicked cams and a 16v head im gona stick with that route, and only try for 200 220 hp area, so that im not constantly breaking sh##T, but still can have a fun lil aba.

i was gona get rid of the xflo head for the xtra cash on this build but now i think i might just build my lil deisel rabbit with my 9a and that x flo!!:thumbup::thumbup:
and do somthing with these itbs i have sitting around.... wooh


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Well you will need to disassemble your 9a for parts so don't depend on using that block also a 9a with a x-flow head would yield like 13.5 or 14-1 compression.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

true..... well then after parting the 9a and the aba for what i want, then the block and xflow head are history, and back into the fund for the build


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

89'mk3gti said:


> true..... well then after parting the 9a and the aba for what i want, then the block and xflow head are history, and back into the fund for the build


I'm looking for a 9a shortblock (or even just the block and crank ) where are you?


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

well id love to get rid of it but im a couple thousand miles away in Colorado.. maybe we could work somthing out?? i have the compleat block with crank, waterpump and housing, oil pump, but the inter mediate shaft and dizzy are coming out, also have the pistons and what ever else you might need.:thumbup:


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

EDIT: ok so maybe not a couple thousand away but a ways away from you


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

89'mk3gti said:


> well id love to get rid of it but im a couple thousand miles away in Colorado.. maybe we could work somthing out?? i have the compleat block with crank, waterpump and housing, oil pump, but the inter mediate shaft and dizzy are coming out, also have the pistons and what ever else you might need.:thumbup:


you need the oil pump and crank gear also


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

depending on the size of your 16v cams they may be to aggressive for a 16vt


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

yah i realized that after i sent it:screwy:


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

i was looking into that and i think my 276's are gona be too aggresive... son of a b***h tis is irritating


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's fine, I'm just really looking for a block and crank. I need it to build a short deck 2.0L 8V race motor (eurospec head). I'll be using an ABA IM shaft anyhow.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

yah im aware of that i want thinking about that at the time, and i think my cams are too aggressive.. 276s too aggressive??


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

ok well shoot me a price your thinking of


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

I apologize for the repeate of all my post, my computer or somthing is acting up and wont show that i am posting anyting up


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

i can also post pics if thats what you desire... let me know


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

still wanting the block and crank??


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

stoked on getting started with the build.. just tore into the aba, got it stripped and ready to be baked, along with the head:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

